# First captive ring



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

And second goblet


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Way to go. They are fun. When turning the smallest goblet that I could possibly turn which literally is as small as this period at the end of this sentence. Everyone kept saying why didn't you add a captured ring. So I tried to make the smallest goblet I could that had a captured ring. I broke several of course the smallest I could get the rings was the same size as the 0 in a the date on a penny. 
Here is the most fantastic captured ring I have every seen. My parents brought it back from Spain.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

That is so cool. And forgive my ignorance but what is a captive ring?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

mengtian said:


> That is so cool. And forgive my ignorance but what is a captive ring?


It's a ring turned free from the turning that can't be taken off.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

john lucas said:


> Way to go. They are fun. When turning the smallest goblet that I could possibly turn which literally is as small as this period at the end of this sentence..


Do you have a pic of that?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have a photo of my smallest on this computer. I'll have to dig a little through my backup DVD's to find that one but here's one of the ones I made leading up to the smallest. The tiniest one is about 1/4 or less of this size. It's .023" tall, the stem is .004" in diameter or about the size of a small hair.
That is a 1/16" drill bit next to this one.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats small john:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen anything like that. Are you using custom tools? 

I guess I should have asked: what kind of custom tools are you using. I was thinking dental picks but that almost seems to big. Lol. I'm completely impressed.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Custom tools, yes. Dental picks are way to big. I was using tools I made from .015" piano wire. When I got really small the space between the base and stem was about .015 so those tools wouldn't do. I also couldn't hollow the goblet with those so I made smaller tools out of .008" piano wire. The tool was then too flexible so I had to insert that wire into a thicker handle and ride the handle on the tool rest. 
The tool rest was also custom and was 1/2" wide, 1/4" tall and 1/8" thick adapted with various sizes of metal to my 1" tool post on my Powermatic.
I could not find the photos of the really small tools. These are the large ones. I have a skew and a gouge with no flute. I sharpened and shaped these using a 1200 grit diamond hone under a 20 power stereo microscope.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job, my first captive ring was on a pen. I did two pens similar. They are the only two rings I've done but I will do more one day. Here is a link to the thread



DaveTTC said:


> Ok guys this should be a link to MY PENS
> 
> The first two are the expensive ones, the rest ranged from $35 - $69. I can't remember what each one sold for.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

